# JavaFX 2.0 in Eclipse RAP???



## Schnatter0815 (15. Mrz 2012)

Hallo,

kann ich JavaFX 2.0 in eine Eclipse RAP Anwendung integrieren und wie?

Danke und Grüße


----------



## Sonecc (15. Mrz 2012)

Dafür wäre eine SWT_AWT Implementierung notwendig, die meines Wissens nach nicht exisitiert in RAP

[EDIT]
Der nächste Release von RAP könnte allerdings für dich interessant sein, da ein neues Protokoll eingeführt wurde, welches es ermöglicht andere Clients zu nutzen als bisher.

RAP 1.5 M4 - New and Noteworthy
[/EDIT]


----------



## Schnatter0815 (15. Mrz 2012)

Hallo,

die neue Version scheint es ja schon zu geben. Wie könnte eine JavaFX Anbindung denn somit gründsätzlich aussehen?

Gruß und Danke


----------



## Schnatter0815 (15. Mrz 2012)

Ansonsten wäre auch ein Tipp zu alternativen (Animations)Möglichkeiten und Frameworks die unter RAP laufen super.


----------



## Sonecc (16. Mrz 2012)

Animation geht mit Hausmitteln:
Animation a bounce ball with flicker : AnimationSWT 2D GraphicsJava Tutorial

Ansonsten einfach mal Googlen


----------



## Schnatter0815 (16. Mrz 2012)

Hallo,

basiert RAP nicht auf RWT und nicht SWT? D.h. ich kann doch nicht Animationen mit SWT machen. Oder doch?


----------



## Sonecc (16. Mrz 2012)

RAP verfolgt das Singelsourcing Prinzip.
Daraus folgt schon, dass RWT dem SWT nachempfunden sein MUSS.

Du kannst also in RWT ebenfalls zeichnen. (Nur nicht ganz so simple wie in SWT, da der GC nicht so umfangreich umgesetzt wurde wie er in SWT implementiert ist)
Erstelle dir ein Canvas, hänge einen Paintlistener dran und zeichne was du zeichnen willst.
Die Logik dahinter kann dann ähnlich wie in SWT gehalten werden.

Du hast sogar Anti-Alialising in RWT.


----------

